# Lower Salmon Smoke??



## SixPek (Jul 19, 2016)

twimj22 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are putting on the Lower Main Salmon on July 17. Does anyone know how the smoke is down there?
> 
> Thanks!


Bump. Putting on 7/28.


----------



## Smoregon (Aug 14, 2017)

We put on the evening of the 10th and finished yesterday. There is an activeish fire on river right starting about halfway between Hammer creek and the confluence, then it skips about a mile right at the confluence and then follows the Snake halfway to Asotin. The fire is/was mostly grass. It was mostly out when we passed through; we did pass some smoldering logs and saw some active flare ups near and down stream of the confluence. There were a few crews doing mop up from the river downstream of Heller. The smoke wasn't very thick on the river, but you could see it over the canyon. We could smell it at night a few nights and had some light ash fall on the 13th and 15th. None of the campsites burned and it has already done everything it is going to do near the river and was moving away. I wouldn't let it stop you.


----------

